# Is this Elatine triandra or Rotala ramosior



## JaySilverman (Jun 19, 2005)

Just got this plant from LFS with no name. It kind of looks like both Elatine triandra and Rotala ramosior. I'm not even sure if its either of those. Maybe you can help me out.


----------



## BrianK (Feb 11, 2006)

Those look nice. I'm interested in finding out what they are now


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

It looks much too big and robust to be Elatine. It could be Rotala ramosoir. Cavan would know. He has grown it.


----------



## Pseud (Oct 19, 2005)

For reference, E. Triandra:


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Your plant is an emersed one.

It is definitely not either _Elatine triandra_ or _Rotala ramosior_.

The first is a small creeping plant and not what you'd call a typical stem.

The latter is a plant that, as far as I know, has only been grown in aquariums since we found some last summer in Maryland. It's pretty widespread but apparently pretty hard to find the further north you go. Not all that likely to be in a LFS in Canada.

Here is a mediocre photo of emersed _ramosior_ I took.










I think your plant is most likely emersed _Hygrophila polysperma_.


----------



## ragn4rok (Jan 23, 2005)

It's definitely _Hygrophila polysperma_


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

I have doubts that it is H. polysperma. If you can get it growing for a while submersed and take another picture, I would be better able to tell whether or not it is H. polysperma.


----------



## JaySilverman (Jun 19, 2005)

Thanks guys. I just hope its a true aquarium plant. I put it in my tank and within 3 hours it was pearling like crazy. I'll give it a couple weeks and take new pictures to see if the plant changes.


----------



## JaySilverman (Jun 19, 2005)

Yea guys turns out its H. Polysperma. Kinda dissapointing. I'm not a fan of this plant.


----------



## BrianK (Feb 11, 2006)

Ah... oh well. The emersed form looks so much better :-/


----------

